
Use shortcuts to create new Google Docs and more from the URL bar - mannylopez
https://support.google.com/a/users/answer/9308871?hl=en&dark=0
======
mannylopez
I hate going to drive.google.com to create a new doc and was about to build a
shortcut for myself, but it turns out that Chrome already has these built in!

    
    
        docs.new
        sheets.new
        slides.new
        forms.new

~~~
crakenzak
Not just chrome, going to the above links from any browser will open a new
doc. :))

